# Glock 42 Problem or Ammo Problem?



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

I fired my Glock 42 for the first time today with Blazer Brass 95 gr. ammo. The 42 shot very nice but I started having ejection problems with the first magazine. I continued to fire it thinking the problem would clear up after a few rounds but it didn't. I was at the range where I bought it and took it into the shop. The owner said the 42 was probably dry. He disassemble it and lubricated the slide. I had cleaned and lubricated it according to the Glock Manual instructions. I took it back to the range and it continued to have the same problem. I noticed there was some discoloration or corrosion? on the Blazer Brass 95 gr. ammo. I have fired Blazer Brass in my 9 mm Glock without any problems at all. 

I took the 42 back in and the owner looked at the ammo and he too noticed that it was not bright and shiny and had some discoloration or corrision. He then gave me some PMC Bronze 90 gr. ammo. I fired 2 magazines without any ejection problem. However, the second magazine failed to lock the slide back on the final rd. After firing the 2 magazines I needed to leave. I stopped back by the shop and told the owner the results. He agreed to change out the ammo but all he had was 95 gr. Browning Performance Target ammo left. I didn't have time to shoot the Browning but if the Browning shoots as well as it looks, it will be great! I will try it next week.

I'm hoping this is strictly an ammo problem since I've never had any kind of a problem what so ever with my other 2 Glocks. I sure would like to hear any comments or suggestions you may have.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

It would help if you were more specific about your ejection problem. When the 42 first came out they had trouble with mags they were updated and the newer ones have a 1 or 2 under serial number on the back of mag. Make sure you are getting a firm grip and not limp wristing. I would expect it to shot anything and everything like my other glocks.


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks for the info about the mags, both of mine have a 3 below the S/N. I'm not sure I can describe the problems but I will try. Some of the hulls would stay inside the chamber on top of the magazine. At least one time the rd. apparently was not fully seated in the chamber. That is the first time I took it back to the gun shop. The owner took it outside and extracted the rd. I returned to the range and continued to fire the pistol but it continued to have ejection problems, the hull would hang inside the chamber and not eject. After I took it back to the gun shop the 2nd time we changed ammo and that seemed to solve the problem. Unfortunately I had to leave the range before I could give it a through test. 

It's possible I wasn't holding the 42 firmly as needed. I will return to the range next week with the new ammo, make sure I have a firm grip, and see if that solves the problems. Then I will report back. Thanks for your response.


----------



## nealb (Apr 29, 2012)

bluewave said:


> Thanks for the info about the mags, both of mine have a 3 below the S/N. I'm not sure I can describe the problems but I will try. Some of the hulls would stay inside the chamber on top of the magazine. At least one time the rd. apparently was not fully seated in the chamber. That is the first time I took it back to the gun shop. The owner took it outside and extracted the rd. I returned to the range and continued to fire the pistol but it continued to have ejection problems, the hull would hang inside the chamber and not eject. After I took it back to the gun shop the 2nd time we changed ammo and that seemed to solve the problem. Unfortunately I had to leave the range before I could give it a through test.
> 
> It's possible I wasn't holding the 42 firmly as needed. I will return to the range next week with the new ammo, make sure I have a firm grip, and see if that solves the problems. Then I will report back. Thanks for your response.


I too have a 42 and it is very definitely sensitive to the brand of ammo

unlike my Glock 9mms that seem to shoot anything perfectly at all times

I had a box of PMC .380 that I bought at a Granbury range that would jam ejection 2 out of 5 rounds

went to Winchester ammo and no issues at all


----------



## bluewave (Mar 29, 2016)

*Follow Up Report Glock 42 Problem or Ammo Problem*









Back to the range this morning. Fired 60 rds. of PMC 90 gr. and Browning 95 gr. at 7, 10, an 15 yds. and never had any failure what so ever! I shot about as well with the G42 as I do with my G19 and G43. This is a great shooting .380 in my opinion. And it makes a great pocket carry with a Desantis holster. I'm very pleased with it!


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

What I've found is that 42's don't like Blazer ammo. New not reloads and lead bullets. fwiw


----------

